# Echo CS-3450 Chain Saw



## Jay106n (May 26, 2015)

I have an old Echo CS-3450 16" that was a hand me down from my father. It is about 20 years old. I have been using it but it seems to be temperamental and doesn't seem to cut too well for too long even with a newly sharpened chain. Growing up my father never seemed to have any problems with this saw as we cut many trees together with it. I have never used any other kind of saw, so is it just me or is this saw worn out past its time and should I buy something new? I plan on getting log lengths and I just cant see myself using this saw and getting very far at all.


----------



## drz1050 (May 26, 2015)

Have you checked the compression? Being that old, it could probably use a rebuild.


----------



## Jay106n (May 26, 2015)

No, I'm not a very mechanical person at all, so idk. It runs well and cuts, but I just seem to never get anywhere on any log even on a good chain. I see other people slice through logs like butter and I wonder what I am doing wrong.


----------



## TreePointer (May 27, 2015)

That saw's engine displacement is 33.4cc and came standard with 3/8LP chain on an 16" bar.  It has it's place as a small limber or occasional use saw, but it's on the low end of power for bucking firewood and certainly will be frustrating if you try to bury that 16" bar--no matter who uses it.

Large saws running larger pitch chain will indeed look like they are going through logs "like butter," and this is especially true when cutting softer wood species.  Most 50cc saws will run .325 pitch chain that takes a larger bite than your 3/8LP pitch chain. Around 55 and certainly at 60cc's, you 'll start to see 3/8 pitch chain that takes an even larger bite of wood than .325 pitch.


----------



## Jon1270 (May 27, 2015)

Like TreePointer wrote, this is a small saw and not meant for big work.  Even on its best day, it never would have kept pace with a more appropriately-sized firewood saw.  

As to whether it's time to replace it, I don't think we can say without a better description of the symptoms you're experiencing.


----------



## Jay106n (May 27, 2015)

Thanks treepointer. When I said temperamental, I was trying to cut 25" logs.  lol now I know why.
I will certainly keep this one, because it is a good saw and has lasted forever, but I will be looking for something with more CC for logs. Thanks.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 27, 2015)

Need more info. Is it bogging, slow to spool up, cutting out? My first thought is the carb, the fuel sucks today. It could be as simple as changing the fuel filter or rebuilding the carb.


----------



## Jay106n (May 27, 2015)

Fifelaker said:


> Need more info. Is it bogging, slow to spool up, cutting out? My first thought is the carb, the fuel sucks today. It could be as simple as changing the fuel filter or rebuilding the carb.



It doesnt really have any functioning problems except it bogs a bit when deep into a log and that the chain always seems to fall a bit loose and needs to be tightened frequently. And that it just takes forever to get through an average sized log, which just doesnt seem right.


----------



## Fifelaker (May 27, 2015)

Sounds lean, Echo's set are notoriously lean from the factory. Richen up the high jet and check the spark arrestor screen. The chain is not related,. Check to make sure the oil passages and groove are clean and free of any thing that will inhibit oil from getting to the groove.


----------



## dougand3 (Jun 1, 2015)

If you're running green/safety saw chain...yellow will be more aggressive, provided engine has the power. Oregon 91VXL is yellow chain for 3450. Check # of Drive Links. 3450 takes 56, 57, or 58. 

http://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/lookups/selguide.aspx?BusId=OCS&SellReg=USA&LangId=ENG


----------



## Ashful (Jun 2, 2015)

Jay106n said:


> It doesnt really have any functioning problems except it bogs a bit when deep into a log and that the chain always seems to fall a bit loose and needs to be tightened frequently. And that it just takes forever to get through an average sized log, which just doesnt seem right.


Sounds like insufficient bar oil reaching the chain.  Only 20 years old, so I'll assume auto oiler, but when's the last time you cleaned the bar grooves and oil passages?


----------

